# [SOLVED] can't open 192.168.1.1



## sctk52 (Sep 25, 2008)

I run XP64 and can connect to internet both wired and wireless. I use Linksys WRT54G and secured it before I upgraded to XP64 and now I can't get to the routers setup. I've tried IE7 and Firefox, but neither will open 192.168.1.1 but just cycles away.
I've collected the following information:

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
LAPTOP-TMHLKE4H<00> UNIQUE Registered
LAPTOP-TMHLKE4H<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop-tmhlke4h
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8056 based Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-6C-68-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.196.252.60
24.196.252.61
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 September 2008 10:13:07
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 September 2008 10:13:07

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

Hope you can help me get to the router setup


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

Go to Control Panel, Network Connection, Local Area Connection. In the support tab, make sure that the local gateway really is 192.168.1.1


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

Since his IPCONFIG clearly shows that the Default Gateway is 192.168.1.1, I suspect that's a waste of time. :wink:


Can you access the Internet?


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sctk52 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

yes I can acess the internet, it's just the router setup that I can't acess.
Here is the information requested:

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop-tmhlke4h
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8056 based Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-6C-68-7D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-24-BE-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::219:d2ff:fe24:bec2%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.196.252.60
24.196.252.61
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 26, 2008 11:01:42 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 27, 2008 11:01:42 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.101%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

looks like it's gone into IPV6 .. can you force it to use IPV4


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

Try disabling IPv6 and see if that gets it's mind right.

The only thing that comes to mind is resetting the router to factory defaults to see if something odd has happened to it. You can ping it, so I'm at a loss why you can't access at least the login screen.

One possibility is some sort of firewall restriction on HTTP access to 192.168.1.1, have you disabled ALL firewalls to see if that changes anything?


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

Lol, I can't believe I missed that. Yeah I see that his DG really is.


----------



## sctk52 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

Well, thanks to all who helped me solve this problem.

It turns out that I must have been stupid (or asleep) as I now can access the router setup when i disable ALL firewalls. :embarased

Thanks again

sctk52

:wave:


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*



sctk52 said:


> Well, thanks to all who helped me solve this problem.
> 
> It turns out that I must have been stupid (or asleep) as I now can access the router setup when i disable ALL firewalls. :embarased
> 
> ...



can you explain how did you disable ALL firewalls? maybe that's why I can't access my router's menu settings? thanks


----------



## azuziel (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

for those of you that cannot access your routers config page, in my expereince it's usually becuase the user had a VOIP line, and the ata is set to routed mode, and the router gets forced into bridged mode, therefore put on a different network ID, and becomes unaccessible without building a persistent route.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: can't open 192.168.1.1*

Actually, that's hardly "usual", though I don't argue that it can happen. :smile: I'd say it's more likely to be a firewall, as it was here.


----------



## Jenifer32 (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you trying to connect via a wireless laptop.......I don't know why but it doesn't matter. Just access the configuration
from one of the machines that can do it.
Jensi


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

This is an old post .. thanks for replying.

closing


----------

